

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Monday (Aug 9th) - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/calendar/14291494/

======
bigsassy
I had a great time at the last meetup. I came to listen to what other people
were working on and ended up getting a ton of great feedback on my own
startup. If you're in the DC area and want to talk with a great group of smart
people, this meetup is for you.

------
sandipagr
Moved to DC a month ago! will definitely be there.

------
ekanes
Just got permission from The Powers That Be, looking forward to it!

------
Volscio
Definitely want to make this. Just quit my full-time job to flesh out a
personal project...

~~~
RKlophaus
Congrats! Definitely use this as an opportunity to get feedback/do market
research/attract beta customers. Don't be shy!

------
tocomment
How's the parking situation there?

~~~
RKlophaus
On street parking kind of rough, there are a few garages. Best off using the
Metro if possible.

------
spokey
Yay! I think I can make this one.

------
skevvis
cant wait!

------
stcredzero
In the interest of balance, I suggest a Marvel HN meetup. </pun>

